# Where are you guys from?



## Hannahk2

I’ve been here for 4 years from England, Bristol. Where are you from? Anyone in Brisbane?


----------



## Marino

Im from Cyprus. I visited Australia few weeks ago and want work there.


----------



## thaipham1102

Hello. I am in from Viet Nam. Anyone in Viet Nam?


----------



## Max_Walker

Not brisbane. i reside in Chatswood, Sydney.


----------



## ninathena

Hi, I'm from Indonesia planning to move to Australia next year.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

From the U.S.


----------



## Winnie318

*Self intro*

Hi everyone,

Anyone from Malaysia?
Please said hi to me and we can be friends


----------



## laurenthomas

Hi, I am from India


----------



## beautifulfiona

*re:where are guys from*

Hi im form moone ponds


----------



## gratefulfrank

I'm from Australia...hello everyone!


----------



## NikitaBuzhor

I am living in Ukraine


----------



## tinki

I am from Australia , been living in Northern Thailand for 11 yeara and will be heading back to Aus next year ..


----------



## Aussie83

tinki said:


> I am from Australia , been living in Northern Thailand for 11 yeara and will be heading back to Aus next year ..


What part? My wife is Issan (choose your spelling) from the khon kaen area. When visiting we only go Issan in part to no tourists &#128516; so much to see and do without the tourist traps.


----------



## chipster

I am from Australia.


----------



## 987654

Somewhere in Europe


----------



## Veefa

Melbourne, Australia


----------



## tinki

gratefulfrank said:


> I'm from Australia...hello everyone!


G'Day Mate


----------



## rossmj1987

Hannahk2 said:


> I've been here for 4 years from England, Bristol. Where are you from? Anyone in Brisbane?


Originally from Kent, but moved from the Reading area. Now in Brisbane, North side


----------



## KT1

Originally from Singapore. Currently residing in Chatswood, NSW


----------



## KT1

Hi,

Closest neighbor is Singapore. Does that qualify?



Winnie318 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Anyone from Malaysia?
> Please said hi to me and we can be friends


----------

